# Azerbaijani: demeğine



## rupertbrooke

Can anyone make head or tail of this word & this dialogue in which it occurs?
Öretmen: dersi başa tüşmüyene var mı ola ?
Öğrenci: men başa tüşmedim
öğretmen : gulak asaydın
öğrenci : demeğine kerkinem
öğretmen : ne dedin sen ????!
Öğrenci: gulak asaydınn )))
It occurs on facebook. Someone asked me to translate it because they couldn't make any sense of it.


----------



## themadprogramer

Um I think I can give you a loose Turkish translation as well as an English one.

Öğretmen: Dersi başına düşmüyen var mı ?
Öğrenci: Ben başına düşmedim
öğretmen : Kulak asaydın
öğrenci : (Karşılık bulamadım tahminen "Dediğine") (Vulgar word)
öğretmen : Ne dedin sen ????!
Öğrenci: Kulak asaydınn )))

And now in English:
Teacher: Anyone not working on their work?
Student: I'm not working on it.
Teacher: You should have listened.
Student:  I'm going to (Vulgar word) (Could not find translation I think it means "what you said")
Teacher: What did you say ????!
Student: You should have listenedd )))


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks so much! It makes perfect sense. It is clearly a dialect joke, I think. It is surprising how many Turks find demeğine difficult but your translation makes good sense. ' I rub myself against what you said'. I know what the verb means & I have toned down the meaning of kerkinmek‎/sürttürmek‎ in my translation.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Dare I say it? Demeğine is in fact from the azeri dəmək, meaning hole but it has an obscene sense:-  http://azerdict.com/english/dəmək. That makes much better sense than 'at what you say'.


----------



## Bahadur

Hello rupertbrooke, you asked about the post that I had deleted in this thread. It was about the etymology, "deməyinə" is from "d*é*mək" (dé-mək) verb, to say, and not "dəmək" .


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Bahadur! The trouble is that demeğine in the context of the Turkish original makes poor sense. 'I commit frottage against what you said' makes relatively weak sense. In the alternative Azerbaijani Dictionary, there is this entry:-Main form. dəmək. Strength (of swear word) strong
Translation     Asshole
That & the other reference at http://azerdict.com/english/dəmək seemed to clinch my interpretation.
But you are a native speaker; that is also an important consideration to me. 
Thanks for taking the time to give me a reason for your deletion.


----------

